# deck



## ayala121 (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking for a 2002 murray selec 42" deck


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try Ebay.!!!


----------



## trevordd (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi there! Look for it on tractortool website. I always get some spare parts there. Maybe, it will help you too


----------



## ayala121 (Apr 2, 2015)

I will try that thank you


----------

